# Fat Hygeine and Favorite Products



## KimmyCrush (Sep 27, 2014)

*I was just wondering what some of your favorite products for personal hygiene are? What are the 2 or 3 products you can't go without. I'm extremely paranoid about smell and usually bathe a few times a day. I've found the monistat chafing gel that is awesome stuff. *


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 27, 2019)

KimmyCrush said:


> *I was just wondering what some of your favorite products for personal hygiene are? What are the 2 or 3 products you can't go without. I'm extremely paranoid about smell and usually bathe a few times a day. I've found the monistat chafing gel that is awesome stuff. *


Nice advice!


----------

